# Rolling Noise Coming from the Front



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Guys,

My gf's murano has developed this rolling noise while moving. It seems to be coming from the front--and is irregardless of turning or driving straight... but I haven't the slightest idea what it could be. Does anyone have any idea? I've tried capturing it and put it on youtube. 

Any assistance would be fantastic.
https://youtu.be/QDqsw7fVJAk


Thank you!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From the video clip, it sounds like it could be the CV joints or front wheel bearings going bad. You'll have determine which side. A remote possibility is a severely worn tire.


----------



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sweet, the driver side bearing was it. Thank you.


----------

